# Stainless or Nickle?



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought a 6 foot long signale rail of code 250 silver in color. How can I tell if its stainless or silver?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll assume you mean stainless steel vs. nickle silver, not nickle plated brass. 

Nickle silver will eventually oxidize to a grayish color... sulphur will help oxidize it faster, like leaving a match head on it. 

Stainless will be hard to bend, NS will be like brass. 

Try a hack saw on it, stainless will be very hard to cut without using pressure, NS will cut like brass. 

A file will show the same thing. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Turn the rail over and try to gouge the base with the corner of a sharp screwdriver, nickle _silver _ will give, stainless wont.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Nickel plate will look like a chrome bumper on your car.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By chrisb on 23 Dec 2009 05:47 AM 
I bought a 6 foot long signale rail of code 250 silver in color. How can I tell if its stainless or silver? 

I'd wager it's nickel silver. 6 foot long and code 250 is exactly the same length and code of rail we get from Llagas Creek. And it's nickel silver. 

I'm not aware of any manufactures making code 250 stainless. Are there any?

*Update*

I checked online and Sunset Valley makes code 250 in stainless. So you might have this brand of rail which appear to come in 6 foot sections:


Sunset Valley code 250 track


----------

